# 14 year old Jet table saw



## cst (Oct 30, 2014)

Hello, 
I'm new to lumberjocks and love the site. I have a question about an older table saw I'm considering. My old table saw caught on fire (at least the motor) and is not worth repairing. So now a new (used) one. I have had my eye on older Craftsman 315.228390 models but now I have found an old jet contractor saw. I have never used one and would love some advice.

The Jet is a E171548 made in 2000 (according to the label on the motor). It comes with an older Excalibur fence and what looks like a steel extension wing. Asking price is $400.

Thank you 
Cst


----------



## dbw (Dec 2, 2013)

I have a Jet contractor saw of about the same vintage. I still use it and it works as well as it did in 1999. I did replace the drive belt early on with a Link Belt because the stock belt took a set and was causing vibration.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Jet's model system is uses a base model name, and also a stock #....ie JWTS-10JF, 708308. Most of the older Jet contractor saws were made in Taiwan by Mao Shan. The Excaliber fence is excellent, but for that age, with no warranty, no riving knife, and steel wings, $400 is a bit steep IMO. $300-$325 would be more attractive to me, depending on the condition and the appeal of any extras.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

+1 with knotscott. $400 is too steep. Remember, that saw is now going into its 15th year, and is not a USA made saw.


----------



## cst (Oct 30, 2014)

Gentleman, thanks for comments and all your advice. I was a little concerned about the age/price/condition as well. I recently found a Powermatic 64a (artisan model) with 52" Bessy fence and cast iron wings. It looks to be in much better condition. From what I have read, here and other sites, people seem to like the saw. They are asking $425. You guys like that one better?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

That price is pretty close to the cost of a new Ridgid saw,I think I would go for a new saw with a warranty VS the old used saw that could have the same problem your old saw had.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

For what it's worth, most older saws aren't going to have a riving knife, though there are aftermarket ways to partly over come this lack.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

I'd prefer to get a new saw. There are saws that are not expensive but quality is great, you can have a warranty too.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> Gentleman, thanks for comments and all your advice. I was a little concerned about the age/price/condition as well. I recently found a Powermatic 64a (artisan model) with 52" Bessy fence and cast iron wings. It looks to be in much better condition. From what I have read, here and other sites, people seem to like the saw. They are asking $425. You guys like that one better?
> 
> - cst


The PM64a is a very similar base saw as the Jet (could even be from the same Taiwanese factory), but it should have solid cast wings vs steel, and it also has a great fence. Not sure if the Jet was left or right tilt, but the PM64a should be left tilt. Still no riving knife, no warranty, and the motor hangs out the back, but $400 isn't too bad for this package….never hurts to ask what they'd take for it. It really boils down to what's important to you….warranty/return privileges, new car smell, riving knife, hybrid design vs better fence, traditional splitter, out board motor, cast wings, etc.


----------

